
Apple Hit with Two Class Action Lawsuits over iPhone 7 Audio Issues - benologist
https://www.macrumors.com/2019/05/07/apple-class-action-lawsuits-iphone-7-audio-issues/
======
benologist

         Apple's document said service providers could request a 
         "warranty exception" for affected iPhones, which 
         resulted in free repairs for at least some customers, 
         but that abruptly ended in July 2018 after Apple 
         deleted the document. 
    

We're probably just a deleted-document away from keyboard replacements costing
$795 each time too.

